# Bones ache after working out?



## CancerNV (Mar 8, 2005)

Whenever I do a heavy lift it feels as if my bones hurt as soon as Im done.  It only lasts for a few seconds but it doesnt exactly feel healthy.  Does anyone else get this?


----------



## LAM (Mar 8, 2005)

aching bones ? that's a new one for me


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> aching bones ? that's a new one for me


It may not even be my bones.  It just kinda feels like it.  It also only happens after a few heavy lifts.


----------



## westb51 (Mar 8, 2005)

my boner is sore after some heavy lifts also.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 8, 2005)

> Whenever I do a heavy lift it feels as if my bones hurt as soon as Im done. It only lasts for a few seconds but it doesnt exactly feel healthy. Does anyone else get this?



That is perfectly normal. It's probably not your bones but your muscles. Just make sure you don't overtrain. I am sore right after my workout and the next day...usually my legs. Also i hope you take days off and not lift everyday. Rest and eating is more important than lifting. You grow while resting.


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 8, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> That is perfectly normal. It's probably not your bones but your muscles. Just make sure you don't overtrain. I am sore right after my workout and the next day...usually my legs. Also i hope you take days off and not lift everyday. Rest and eating is more important than lifting. You grow while resting.


I lift 4 out of every 5 days.  

I do back, chest, shoulders, legs once out of every 5 days and bis/tris 2 times out of the 5 days.  Im still getting gains so i dont think i need to rest too much yet.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I lift 4 out of every 5 days.
> 
> I do back, chest, shoulders, legs once out of every 5 days and bis/tris 2 times out of the 5 days.  Im still getting gains so i dont think i need to rest too much yet.


Why would you train the smallest muscles twice a week?

Depending on you volume depends on if you are overtraining as well as your diet and sleeping habbits.


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Why would you train the smallest muscles twice a week?
> 
> Depending on you volume depends on if you are overtraining as well as your diet and sleeping habbits.


I heard that "small muscle groups" heal faster than larger ones.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I heard that "small muscle groups" heal faster than larger ones.


They also get hit indirectly through the larger muscles...to each their own though.


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> They also get hit indirectly through the larger muscles...to each their own though.


Well what should I do?  Should I hit my little muscles once a week or twice a week?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Well what should I do?  Should I hit my little muscles once a week or twice a week?


Personal preference I guess...there are some that say hit every muscle twice a week...some say once.  I always enjoyed once a week and got great results that way...but I also never had the time to hit each muscle twice.  Limited free time in my schedual for working out.  There are a ton of posted routines in this forum...do a search and you can find a nuber of them that would work great for you.


----------

